# I'm not sure what our puppy could be



## Jeffl19345 (Aug 16, 2017)

Me and my girlfriend got a "pit" a few months ago and we cannot find out what kind she is, if someone could help out that'd be great


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

There are many bull breeds, but only one kind of "pit", the American Pit Bull Terrier.
Unfortunately without a pedigree there is really no way to tell what breeds have gone into making your extremely cute bull breed mix.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Jeffl19345 and welcome to the forum. EckoMac has answered your question. Pretty much, if you have to ask, you don't have a full blood American Pit Bull Terrier. That puts you in the same boat as many off us here. WE have bully mutts.

Great looking pup you have there. What is her name?

Joe


----------

